# Monitor Resolution



## PHRAG (Aug 22, 2006)

I was just checking the forum out on our second computer. The logo seemed a lot bigger, so I checked the monitor resolution. It was set at 1024x768. I checked when designing it to make sure it looked ok at that resolution, but the computer I normally use to check the forum is a laptop. The log looks pretty small on it. 

So what resolution do you all have your monitors set at? 1024x768? 800x600? Let me know and I may adjust the logo accordingly.


----------



## Heather (Aug 22, 2006)

My monitors at work and my laptop are both at 1024 x 768.


----------



## gore42 (Aug 22, 2006)

1024x768


----------



## Marco (Aug 22, 2006)

1024x768


----------



## kentuckiense (Aug 22, 2006)

1680 x 1050

Looks fine to me.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Aug 22, 2006)

1024 x 768 on the laptop

Looks good to me.

Jon
________
Mercedes-benz w208 specifications


----------



## Mycorrhizae (Aug 22, 2006)

1920 x 1200

Looks great here.


----------



## PHRAG (Aug 22, 2006)

Well, I went ahead and reduced it just a little. It should now look good at all resolutions. Anyone with access to a monitor with 800x600 settings take a look and see what you think. I think it needed some slight shrinkage. It works.


----------



## lienluu (Aug 22, 2006)

1280 x 1024


----------



## Paphman910 (Aug 22, 2006)

1280 x 1024 on a 19 inch LCD monitor

Paphman910


----------



## Heather (Aug 22, 2006)

I tested it at the lower resolution and it looked okay.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 22, 2006)

1600 x 1200

Looks fine.


----------

